
Ask HN: How do GPUs help in databases - eyer2016
From what I&#x27;ve read, the problem with big Data is io not computation. Am I wrong here? Are GPU based databases simply being faster in a subset of problems where the data fits in memory?
======
wizzerking
FRom a series of Google searches and webcrawls i maintain for myself for my
middle and upper managers. So this is not technical stuff
[http://www.infoworld.com/article/3123747/data-
center/faster-...](http://www.infoworld.com/article/3123747/data-
center/faster-with-gpus-5-turbocharged-databases.html)

[https://blazingdb.com](https://blazingdb.com)

[http://diginomica.com/2016/04/11/do-gpu-optimized-
databases-...](http://diginomica.com/2016/04/11/do-gpu-optimized-databases-
threaten-the-hegemony-of-oracle-splunk-and-hadoop/)

[https://www.kinetica.com](https://www.kinetica.com)

[https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)

and of course many many more scholarly articles through arxiv

~~~
arnon
[http://www.sqream.com](http://www.sqream.com)

